# QuickBooks Online



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

Looking to find out if anyone is using it and their thoughts. http://quickbooksonline.intuit.com/ Looks good, I would like to have access to everything everywhere and now will be able to work from home a lot quicker. Looking at the Online Plus with payroll.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Depends.Are you going to use it to bill customers right away? If your going to be accepting cc and that info is in your computer or handheld and it gets stolen or lost ,your in a world of hurt.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

I use QB but not on-line. Somehow have an issue to have all my client information and everything out there for every hacker to see. I have safety concerns...not for me.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd assume it's pretty safe if they're taking credit card payments and all that...

If you do online banking it's more less the same thing... Everythings out there...

I have quickbooks but not the online thing and we dont take credit cards either, altho everynow and then I wish we did...


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

After Playstation just shared all the client info I'm just hesitant....
Same with on-line quoting packages, it's nice to have a price or quote or invoice while on-site but we don't work that way. If a client can't wait a couple days to get a drawing and proper quote it is not the right client for us.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Agreed. If someone gets a hold of your computer and even if they don't access it ,as the company holding the cc numbers you have to pay for credit monitoring for so long.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

I think I mainly like it for access anywhere and can work from home more. QuickBooks credit card services have high fees and we use a separate service for that. Plus you only pay the monthly fee and that includes updates I currently have 3 users so an update is about $700. Definatley will look into the safety of having everything out there.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

I used it for almost a year. I loved the ease of use, but come year end, my accountant and book keeper I hired hated it. For some reason it's more difficult to create their reports. As far as the credit cards, I didn't use it because of the monthly cost, and I only do snow. I work directly with a company that processes credit cards for me, and it's cheaper then QB. Plus they hold the liability of the information is hacked. I now run QB 2011 and this makes everyone happy.


----------

